# Open Invite: Last Minute Get Together



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

I will be meeting Mags (Rich) after work today at Dragonmead Microbrewery for a few post birthday pints. All are welcome to join us. Arrival approximately 1700 hrs. 'til approx. 1930 hrs.

Excellent beer; questionable company !    

Dragonmead is located on the SE corner of the I-696 service drive and Bunert.

PM me if further info needed.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Dang it Les, I was gonna go fishing.........
OUCH, OUCH Let go of my arm!!!
I stop in for a quick cold one about 4:30.......gotta drive right past there anyhow.


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

Paul, I'll not arrive 'til 5:00 (leaving 12/Van **** about 4:40pm
See you there !


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

Anyone else.....???


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

I'll be there in spirit.  You guys have to have one of these things sometime where the roads aren't distinguished by numbers...lol 

Have one for me and drive carefully !!


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Thunderhead, 
Per your request:

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=37331

How's that for service????


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Wow, that was quick  I love this place.............


----------

